# Compare Diamond Resort vs. Hilton (HGVC) membership



## prajora (Oct 22, 2021)

Dear DRI owners, I am currently a Hilton Owner (HGVC). I recently went for TS sales presentation at Diamond Resort in South Lake Tahoe. While i did not buy the DRI membership but quite impressed by DRI. Lots of location, less booking fees among others. Any experienced DRI owner care to compare briefly HGVC with DRI? I know Hilton bought Diamond. Thank you much.


----------



## rboesl (Oct 22, 2021)

Just one caution regarding what sales people call DRI locations. DRI has LOTS of affiliated resorts. In other words, resorts they don't actually own but have access to. It makes their list of resorts look much larger than what they actually own. 

On the other hand you do have the ability to book those affiliated resorts through DRI's booking system at their exchange rates. Which are cheaper than II or RCI. I've used DRI's site to book some good locations which RCI showed had no availability when I wanted to go.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 22, 2021)

How can a DRI Owner compart HGVC and DRI If they know nothing about HGVC?


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Oct 22, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> How can a DRI Owner compart HGVC and DRI If they know nothing about HGVC?



Obviously they can't.  However, there are a number of experienced TUG members who own in both systems who would be able to compare them. Hopefully some of them will be along shortly.

If I recall correctly (and without going looking), I believe some of them have already made some commentary in both the DRI and HGVC forums when the purchase by HGVC was first announced and lots of people had questions.  Perhaps the OP could try doing a search through the threads in those forums.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Oct 22, 2021)

I own both and find the DRI to be a bit smoother and there are more in club options, but the sales at HGVC are much nicer. it will be interesting to see how the two collide and how much I will have to pay to get my DRI points into HGVC


----------

